# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ضوابط استحقاق نفقة الزوجية للزوجه المدخول بها محامى احوال شخصيه

## elavocatowaleed

ضوابط استحقاق نفقة الزوجية للزوجه المدخول بها 


وفقاً للمادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون 25 لسنة 1920 والمعدل بالقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 فإنه يشترط لثبوت نفقة الزوجة على زوجها ما يلى :-
1-أن يكون عقد الزواج بينهما صحيحاً  ويكون العقد غير صحيح متى فقد شرطاً الصحة ، كأن تكون المرأة   محرمة على الرجل تحريماً مؤبداً أو تحريماً مؤقتاً ، أو يتم الزواج دون شهود .
2- وجود الاحتباس المحقق للغرض المقصود من الزواج وهو المعاشرة ودواعيها
 3- وكشرط قضائى فإن المحكمة لا تفرض النفقة إلا إذا ظهر مطل الزوج وعدم انفاقة على زوجته ، ولا تكفى الشكاية ، فإذا لم يظهر مطل الزوج لا يقضى عليه بالنفقة .




أولها : مشتملات الطلب :
( مطعم ــ ملبس ــ مسكن )
ثانياً : وأيا كان الطلب فإن قدر ما يحكم به يقدر وفقـاً للمادة 16 من المرسوم بقانون 25/1929 ـ مستبدلة بالقانون 100 لسنة 1985 ــ بحسب حال الزوج وقت استحقاقها يسراً أو عسراً ، على ألا تقل فى حالة العسر عن القدر الذى يفى بحاجتها الضرورية". وسائل الحصول عليها إما ان تفرض بالتراضى أو التقاضى مع مراعاة أن القضاء لا يفرض للزوجة نفقة الا اذا ظهر مطل الزوج وعدم انفاقه على زوجته . والحق ان المشرع المصرى لم يدخر جهداً فى سبيل تمكين المرأة للاستيفاء حصتها فى النفقة بوسائل عدة لعل اخرها إصدار القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2004 بإنشاء صندوق نظام تأمين الأسرة . وفى المطلب التالى ترصد مظاهر حماية حق المرأة فى النفقة .




ويمكن الاتصال على رقم
 من داخل مصر 01118727840	
من خارج مصر 00201118727840

----------


## رضا حسين احمد

نشكر كل من يفيدنا بالعلم النافع

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

